# Running Gretchin as primary TROOPS choice



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

This is a question ive been pondering for quite a while, my boys no longer seem to cut any mustard. The can't seem to kill anything but also cannot soak damage if the enemy even decides to shoot at them.

So i pose the question:

*In 7th editon of this game Warhammer 40000, are gretchin the better choice as a primary troops choice?*

The few things that have been bothering me as mentions as above is the old ork boys with the nerfing of "mob rule" in the current iteration of the codex and even then the current editon of 40k (7th edition), with the lack of need for troops claiming objectives is it even worth spending the points? Go minimum you can and at under 40 points for a squad, skip the boys, get some cheap grots and go straight for the toys.

Reducing the cost for troops there is certainly a lot of points that then can be used for the more damaging units, the burnas, the loota, the nobs and of course the big tough bosses.

So any thoughts? 

Are troops at all really worth it in 7th? Unless they themselves are quite powerful and survivable?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Honestly depends on your list I would say and how you play your boys. Gretchin are a good way of having OBSEC and/or mutliple CADs for extra HQ's and whatnot. I tend to run my boys either as large mobs or suicide truck mobs.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

I normally units of 20 in a wagon, most time with shootas and recently trying 'ard boys. 

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

My better half's Orks are predominantly gretchin troop based, but most of the other slots are massive points sinks so it doesnt make sense to have points put into a unit which serves little purpose. 

If she does field ork boys, its as one or two huge foot slogger mobs at the front as a massive green meatshield.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

That is certainty my dilemma, effectively waste points of useless units, which are the boys nowdays. 

Insted go heavier on grots and have points to spare, for my mega nobs and burnas or even dreads with what I have planned, to trial at least.

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------

